# so i've hitched TO the bay area



## bikegeek666 (Feb 9, 2009)

and it's my first time here, so obviously i've never left. where's a good spot to leave from? i'm going to visit portland for a bit here soon.


----------



## Ravie (Feb 10, 2009)

hey while you in portland you should go to the stp gathering in april...i'm trying to talk as many people into going as i can.... sounds fun.....


----------



## macks (Feb 10, 2009)

never hitched north out of SF, couldn't tell you. however, if you're coming through Eugene send me a message!


----------



## Beegod Santana (Feb 10, 2009)

Hitching north outta the bay is cake. Just walk across the golden gate bridge and start hitching. You can either walk through saulsalito and start hitching on the north side of town or try the same deal by the tunnel entrance to the marin headlands. I've always gotten picked up quickly this way. Also there's a bus you can take to santa rosa that you can catch right over the bridge. Once your in santa rosa just start hitching the 101. If you walk to the bridge through the park presido with your thumb out or a sign on your pack there's a decent chance of getting picked up while still in the city.


----------



## NickCofphee (Feb 10, 2009)

Yeah, another confirmation that the 1st onramp past the Golden Gate bridge works. Though you'll probably wait a little bit. I've hitched here twice and it's taken me about an hour each time. Not too bad.

You can also take a bus to Santa Rosa for pretty cheap, about $5 I think. I've heard this works even better. Look online for schedules and times.

To get to the GG Bridge, take a bus. It's a good walk otherwise. About 3-5 miles from Golden Gate Park.


----------



## bikegeek666 (Feb 10, 2009)

thanks for the info. sounds awesome.

macks, i'll see what's up when i'm in eugene. pm me a phone number or something.

ravie, i'm only going for a week and coming back to the bay. so...maybe i'll go again for the stp meetup, but we'll see.


----------



## bikegeek666 (Feb 10, 2009)

oh, and i've always heard bad things about santa rosa, people getting stuck for a day or two.


----------

